# Lotsa free patterns



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

This has probably been posted before. Consider it a refresher. Don't even know how I came about this site. Must a been fate! LOL Brings up many different sources to pick from for free patterns. You'll find these knitted stars in Valley Yarns.

http://www.yarn.com/webs-free-knitting-patterns/


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

They've also got a few free crochet patterns:
http://www.yarn.com/webs-free-crochet-patterns/


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou for the link,some lovely patterns here. :lol: :lol:


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> They've also got a few free crochet patterns:
> http://www.yarn.com/webs-free-crochet-patterns/


Yes One of these days when I've knit everything I have lined up, I'll learn to crochet! (Oops, that might be awhile!)


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice. Don't know if you can get all the free patterns together but when I clicked on individual yarns there were free patterns for that yarn.


----------



## Indiem (May 23, 2012)

Lovely patterns. Thanks for the link.


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

Went to this website to look over the available patterns. When I got to the point of the actural download, I got the "explosion" simbol. The explosion symbol is the yellow with red trim. Is there another way to do the dowload of patterns from this website?


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

So many websites, so many patterns, not nearly enough time!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

guen12 said:


> Went to this website to look over the available patterns. When I got to the point of the actural download, I got the "explosion" simbol. The explosion symbol is the yellow with red trim. Is there another way to do the dowload of patterns from this website?


You can search for the individual yarn manufacturer's website and see if they're also posted there. Getting the patterns sort of from the horse's mouth, rather than through a third party's site, might not spook your computer's security settings.


----------



## Paloma (Jul 30, 2011)

THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you! Love this site..
julie


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Great site, have bookmarked it......have too many planned projects, but will definitely check it out when looking for a project!! thanks.......hugs


----------



## awpacky (Mar 12, 2011)

lotsagramgram said:


> This has probably been posted before. Consider it a refresher. Don't even know how I came about this site. Must a been fate! LOL Brings up many different sources to pick from for free patterns. You'll find these knitted stars in Valley Yarns.
> 
> http://www.yarn.com/webs-free-knitting-patterns/


Great website, thank you.


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for the great sites, both knit and crochet.


----------



## Baby Cakes (Oct 22, 2012)

This a super fun read everyday. Thank you. Some of my most prickly problems have been solved. I almost cried when you talked about having many projects at once. I want to be a better knitter, so far .....

Thanks again for all the help.

Baby Cakes


----------



## Auntie L (Aug 16, 2012)

Very nice thanks for posting :thumbup:


----------



## galmom (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks for the kitting and crocheting links.


----------

